# Closing the Turkey Gap?



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I had a blast yesterday out turkey hunting. I had lots of turkeys gobbling to me, but I couldn't close the deal. They were definately vocal with me and were coming in, but they wouldn't get within shooting range. They would only get so close and then just shut up and stop coming in. So, I guess I am hoping to here from you turkey experts.

What do you guys do to close that gap? What tricks and/or calls do you use to close it?


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I usually stop calling to them if they are moving my way (the so called "silent treatment"). They have great hearing. They'll find you if they are really coming. If you want to do any calling I would suggest soft clucks and purrs only. Maybe scratch in the leaves like a hen feeding as long as the movement isn't going to get you in trouble. I had this happen over and over again on my hunt and tried everything I know to coax them in, just wasn't happening. Hope you have better luck. I had to resort to the old ambush to get mine on the second to last day of my season.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a very fun but very frustrating day. Note all the things Birdman says for it is all sound advise, maybe forget the scratching all together..the old movement thing. Most generally when birds "hang up" it is for a couple of reasons. First and most often is that they see you or see you move. Secondly your set up location is probably wrong. You are set up in an area the birds do not like or their route to you is blocked by something they don't like to cross for example a stream or other obstacle. I have seen many birds refuse to cross seemingly normal terrain simply because it is not a normal route for them to travel. Turkeys like to travel ridges, love to travel old roads and trails, like to stay in not to thick of cover but cover none the less, have favored routes they prefer to travel to get from here to there..they generally know right where they are and how to get to where they want to get..this is why you hear guys say they came in from behind...they don't know they are coming in from behind, they are just taking a favored route to where they want to get. My advise if you can is set up in an exact area you have seen birds walk. Never try and make a bird cross streams or canyons..no matter how small, never try and make them cross large openings, don't bother to ask them to leave their hens, once you are sure they are coming, don't over call..no power calling please..get your gun up and ready and do not, did I say do not move! Actually the more I think about it, you are not describing a normal "hang up". Since they stop calling and stop coming in, it is my guess that they are being frightened off...they are probably seeing you or you are just calling way to much. Remember this time of year the birds are getting pretty weary so you need to be extra careful with them.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

> *BPturkeys wrote:*
> this is why you here gays say they came in from behind


 *()* :shock: I assume that you meant to say "guys", but a true statement either way :lol:

I am reminded of a piano recital I attended, in which a young piano teacher had worked so very hard to make sure that everything was set up just right. As the recital began, I opened the recital program to read "Welcome To Our Year End _Rectal_" .........funny stuff. :lol:

Oh, in regards to your question.......I agree with BP that it sounds like the turkeys may have spotted you. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, I got to admit that is one of the funnier Freudian slips I ever made...I wish I could be that clever on purpose. 
But back to the problem of birds not coming in after they have responded to your call. A couple other situations that you can run into, 1) the tom is with hens and will follow them..solution..try and determine their route, move into that route and make your stand, you can sometimes pull the tom a short distance off the hens. 2) later in the afternoon (early afternoon till dark) the birds (or bird) has arrived in the general area of his roost. Many times the tom will gobble quite a bit for a hour or so before fly up but will never leave that area...solution..you can try a sneak, but best to come back in the morning. This behavior by the way is almost always a sure sign that they are near the roost area and you will probably find them close by in the morning.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is some great advise. Thank's guys very much. I appreciate it. I don't think that I called too much, I waited sometimes quite a while before calling again. But looking back, I think they must have spotted me, I wasn't covered as much as I would like to have been. Hopefully I can close the deal. Thanks again


----------

